

Doing an Ironman - Maro
http://bytepawn.com/2008/09/22/doing-an-ironman/

======
siculars
nice timing. after reading about the nyc tri back in july i decided to give it
a serious go next summer. so i started training and have already lost about 15
lbs in bout 7 weeks.

the nyc tri is an olympic distance tri and i would seriously suggest that you
increment your load over time to work up to an ironman. beyond ironman and
olympic distance there are triathlon events at various distances being held
all the time all over the world. as a precursor to the nyc tri i am working up
towards a half-olympic distance as a first test of my abilities (or lack
thereof).

also, not to be forgotten is diet! along with swim, bike, run, weights you can
not forget the diet. rule number one? stop drinking soda. rule number two?
stop eating crap with high fructose corn syrup.

------
wallflower
Congratulations!! When is your next Ironman? (I have many friends who do
Ironman triathlons and it is scary how fit they are and how important training
is part of their lifestyle).

For those who don't know about Ironman training, the volume of Ironman
training (15hr/week) etc. - the whole purpose of those hundreds of hours of
training is so that the athlete does not go anaerobic during the race (lactic
acid). Once you go anaerobic, your chances of completing the race diminish
greatly.

~~~
Maro
Thanks.

Next season I'll 1\. do the half-Ironman, goal is to improve my PB of 5:30 to
5:00ish and 2\. run a marathon, anything lower than 3:30 would kick ass. (I've
never ran "just" a marathon.)

I plan to return to the Ironman in 2 years and improve my time to sub-12:00.
That should be pretty simple since I would've finished 12:30ish this year were
it not for the fact that all season I ran on a rubber track and my feet
couldn't take the asphalt at the race (last 10km went out the window).

~~~
mrtron
I actually began casually training for a triathlon "sprint" which is a great
lead into the sport.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triathlon#Standard_race_distanc...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triathlon#Standard_race_distances)

I figure its the perfect length to get into it - each individual section I
could do right now, but the combined effort will be killer :)

~~~
Maro
It's almost counter-intuitive, but I was a lot more exhausted after the half-
Ironman than after the Ironman. I pushed myself a lot harder during the swim
and especially the bike leg at the half-distance race. At the full race I was
more easy-going, making sure I'd finish.

------
ryanwaggoner
Congrats on such an amazing accomplishment. I have triathlon on my list of
goals for the next couple years, with the eventual goal of doing the Ironman.
Definitely looking forward to getting to that level.

~~~
Maro
Thanks. Good plans =) Start training and see how you like it. Also, once you
invest in a nice triathlon bike, you pretty much have to take it out every
weekend anyway.

------
quasimojo
the ironman-class tri is at the extreme end of the spectrum of athletic
accomplishments. as a regular marathoner, i recommend starting small before
taking on such a goal. 10k runs, 30 minute swims...you'll be happier and less
likely to be injured. gradually increase what you take on.

~~~
ken
On that note, I highly recommend "The Non-Runner's Marathon Trainer". It
starts at zero.

After I finish my third (in 13 days), I plan to look at longer things, and
will definitely check out "Going Long".

